# clownfish



## papap (Aug 3, 2008)

I had 2 Ocellaris clownfish in my tank for over a months and they were doing great. One ate alot more than the other but looked ok. Then I put a Tourch and Fox coral in my tank. The one that ate alot took to the coral right away. The other on stopped eating. Well he died about a week later. So I bought another one. Now the the first clowfish attacks the new one. The new one stays up in the corner of the tank. I see him eating some but not much. Should I take the first one out of the tank for a few days??????? They are both about 1 1/2" long. Is it possible that they are both females????


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

If you add Clowns, you need to add them at the same time, or the older one will attack the other, which is what you are seeing. It is either that, or the older Clown is turning into a female, and the new one is staying male.
If they were both females, then one would not be hiding.


----------



## papap (Aug 3, 2008)

*fish*

I did add them both to the tank at one time but one died. What should I do now. Someone told me to put a couple more in there now.


----------

